# Converting a Citroen Mehari



## josmeijer (Apr 24, 2011)

so I did

I am slowly converting to the idea that it should be DC..
It seems cheaper and more flexible. (even the smallest warp7 should more or less double the performance, compared to the present engine)
And Regenerating braking energy is (though not impossible with AC) way easier.

But the batteries (used for any solution) are massive in weight!
They will probably consume 1/3 of the total max.load (600 kg., mehari´s are renown for the fact that they can carry their own weight in load).

So with two people (without obesitas) ther´ll be an odd 100 kilos left for shopping. Though that should do, I might consider altering the springs.

http://www.cqsgrouptracingteam.be/en/home

is a project I found from students if the Leuven university in Belgium.
They built two cars, based on the 2cv chassis, one full electric, one Hybrid.
Interesting, and they allready worked out the spring-thing for me.

If you master Dutch language, have a look at this project, also based on an 2cv chassis.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mquOt9Hq9U&feature=player_embedded#at=31


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hoi/Hi Jos

Welcome to the forum. EV's are fun projects. 
But I do not fully understand what you are asking? Cheapest possible solution for an EV conversion ? Think each has their own preferences. Look at the forkenswift project if you want to go super cheap.

The choice between DC and AC merely hangs with budget & preference. Either setup will work, as long you don't park it at or below the waterline . 
Neither setup is really cheap unless parts past their 'prime' are used. 


//Steven


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Part of what I like about this forum is I keep getting introduced to bizarre, cool car models I've never heard about before.

A lot of advice you will get here will depend on your range and performance goals. If as wikipedia says the stock mehari has a 2 cylinder engine it isn't going to be hard to surpass the original performance.

Given the light weight, you can get away with a low voltage system. A great way to go for the motor and controller would be one of these: 

http://www.evparts.com/products/street-vehicle/motors--dot/ac-motor-controller-kits/

one of the 72V ones would certainly meet the car's original performance, but the 108V ones would be better.

Then, go for at least 100AH or better 160ah lithium battery pack depending on the range you want. On the low end, (72V, 100AH) you will be looking at maybe 40km range, on the high end, (108V, 160AH) 80 to 100km range. This will be the most expensive part of the conversion. You could use a lead acid battery pack to save some money in the shorter term, but it will be at least double the weight of an equivalent usable capacity lithium pack and will not last as long, and given the light overall vehicle weight you may not have a lot of cargo capacity remaining.

Peripherials like the charger, DC/DC and such can be gotten fairly cheap from china but better parts are also available (at a higher cost).

USA retail prices would put this conversion someplace around $10K to $20K depending on the particulars. No idea what it might be in holland.

Good Luck.


----------



## josmeijer (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks,

this revived my interest in an AC solution.

I talked to the guys of Burtoncar (they speak (double)dutch like me) and they offered me a complete conversion kit for €20 K (close to $ 30 K) 
So I think I continue my research here ;-) I might though consider the sports car body that fits on a 2CV frame and is only a lousy € 5000 as a kit.
They were a little scared to reveal too many of their secrets by phone as they spent roughly €600 K on research but they did reveal that it was AC and has 100AH LiFePo battery.
I told them they could have saved that money on the DIYElectric car forum.
They were not amused.
They promised me to be more open if I came in person, so I will ASAP.

Another amazing discovery is that (if I can convince them) the town of Amsterdam pays up to 50% of the extra cost that is involved by buying an EV for Amsterdam-based commerces. 
So if I could talk them in paying the same for a conversion that would double my reach....



> USA retail prices would put this conversion someplace around $10K to $20K depending on the particulars. No idea what it might be in holland.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Jos,

With 20k budget you can certainly make the Citroen outrun even fast ICE cars!

Have you seen EVE's range of Induction motors? think their house brand ranges from small 15kw to large 60kw (80kg). (I bought the m3ac60 from them for my conversion) They also sell various inverter solutions. 

As for batteries, what is your intended range? Maybe a small 4kw pack (~45kg, ~ $/euro2500,-) made of China 38120 Headway cells would suffice for city trips under 20..25km (wild guess at assuming 150watt/h per km at city speeds). 
Loading such a nippy & small car with large & heavy batteries pack will make the RDW Individual Testing at Lelystad (the Netherlands) a little more difficult to pass their road testing.


Do you know how many km per liter the vehicle drove? THat should help in guessing the needs for batteries & range.


----------

